# Colitis - what foods? - Result!!



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ben has colitis and has had for about 10 years. In the UK he ate Chappie (with chicken and rice) which sorted him out a treat. No problems whatsoever.

Now we're in France I can't find any Chappie and have run out of the stocks I brought with me. Does anyone know if I can buy Chappie in France and, if so, where from? Or, what is a suitable substitute?

I've had a look in Carrefour but they seem to have Pedigree Chum, Ceaser and their own brand. I haven't checked out Auchan yet.

Many thanks.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont know about chappie but did you know Auchan sell dog rice.?

Its in 1kg bags (a 1 kg bag is quite big). We used to get it for our sammy who also had colitis(old lab now sadly gone). Its quite cheap at about 2 euro a gab and saves cooking normal rice as all you do is add water. Its a bit like puffed wheat. 
We used to add chicken Boiled not fried or baked. You can add gravy of your choice if you wish.

Any meat you cook from fresh should be boiled as if its fried or baked the enzymes are released which causes the inflammation.

Poor lad. Hope he gets on OK

Phill


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds very boring but if you are really stuck give him boiled rice and scrambled eggs.
My 14 year old Lab has had colitis for around 10 years too so I know how careful you have to be.
As Phil mentions you can also add boiled chicken or grilled/steamed fish to some rice too.
A lot of faffing about but that should keep his tum nice and calm.
Good Luck,

Val


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

going to say same as others 

Boiled rice and steamed fish or scrambled eggs was what i was always told for colitis.......


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Many thanks for all your replies.

Being a single male who has to work and who's cooking leaves something to be desired, :roll: I was hoping someone may know of a store bought alternative.

I've been looking at Hill's on the Internet. They seem to sell in France and I wondered if anyone had an experience with their product?

Please keep the suggestions coming even if Ben has to put up with my cooking 8O :eeeeek:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ditto steamed fish, boiled chicken etc.

Have you looked in Super U and intermarche?

I thought had seen Chappie somewhere but under a different name. Sorry thats not much help but as we buy complete dry food I can't be more specific.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

There's an Intermarche about 2km away so I'll give that a go in the morning.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

There's an Intermarche about 2km away so I'll give that a go in the morning.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hills science diet is fine if you can get the sensitive diet type,the sensitive diet type tends not to be as easy to get as the rest of the Hills range,I have to get it from my vet.
My lab is on that food and he does well on it,if you are going to buy some dog food look for a dried variety that is for sensitive tummies or you could kick off an episode.
If you can lay your hands on the Hills Science Diet that should be fine.
Val


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Our sadly departed Golden Retriever, Ross, had such a condition. He survived nicely to the ripe old age of 15+ on Hills Science Diet. Expensive, but effective and being dry is easy to keep and clean. 

Just looked up the precise one we bought - Prescription Diet i/d. You can also get it in tins as a treat every now and again without upsetting the tum!

Sue


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi if you are rearly stuck I am going to Spain on the 8th Dec tell me where to get it from and I could perhap's drop a couple of case's of on the way through no problem at all your's Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

briannod said:


> :lol: Hi if you are rearly stuck I am going to Spain on the 8th Dec tell me where to get it from and I could perhap's drop a couple of case's of on the way through no problem at all your's Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

briannod said:


> :lol: Hi if you are rearly stuck I am going to Spain on the 8th Dec tell me where to get it from and I could perhap's drop a couple of case's of on the way through no problem at all your's Brian and Nod :lol:


Brian, Thank you very much that's very kind of you. I will PM you.

I had tried him on a French chicken, fish and something or other tinned meat but the mucus was beginning to show. But...

I may have found a solution! I remember the Vet saying try him on Dry Food. So I popped into the local supermarket and picked up a small bag of Frolic with Chicken just to try it out. His stools are OK back to normal (but white 8O ) and no mucus. Provided this continues, I'll keep him on Frolic as it is readily available over here.

So if you have a dog that suffers from colitis give Frolic a go.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I am glad you boy is doing well John but just keep an eye on him as Frolic may have settled his tummy at the moment and the mucus has stopped but it is very high in sugar and colouring additives.

I know you are struggling to find him something and I do hope he remains settled but I would not recommend Frolic for colitus,long term you need a prescriptive or sensitive dry food.

Hope all goes well!

Val


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Yes I am looking for a direct replacement for Chappie as the Frolic makes him drink a lot. Nearly 10x the quantity he normally drinks, though he seems to be peeing about the same which is a tad worrying. I'll let you all know when or if I find a suitable replacement.

I am also looking for Hills which is supposedly "the food" for dogs with Colitis. I haven't found any yet even though they say they sell it in France.

As they say: Watch this space...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried any of the vets in your area. They sell dog food and Hills the same as our vets. You shouldn't need an appointment to buy food.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi again the offer is still open a couple of case's would help untill you find something long term and trolly dash in ASDA or somewhere would not be a problem your's Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wooo Woo!

Ben's got Chappie again. Briannod have just arrived bringing copious quantities of Chappie.

They've had an awful time getting the Chappie as Tesco's were limiting them to 5 tins at a time 8O 

Briannod - thank you very, very much indeed!


As an aside, I still haven't found any Chappie or Chappie equivilent in France yet.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Er .. I'm curious. How did you know it was 'Chappie' under a different name? Did it taste the same, then?



zulurita said:


> Ditto steamed fish, boiled chicken etc.
> 
> Have you looked in Super U and intermarche?
> 
> I thought had seen Chappie somewhere but under a different name. Sorry thats not much help but as we buy complete dry food I can't be more specific.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Blimey, I'd no idea so many dogs were so unwell. 

Does anyone (seem to) know what causes colitis in dogs?


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Woo Woo! Problem solved...

Chappie IS available in France they just don't call it Chappie :roll: It's called *Canigou Allege*.

I received an email from the makers of Chappie - Mars (don't they make chocies?) giving me the details. I was going to post it here but there's a bit at the bottom which says I can't make the email public. 8O


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Smilo said:


> Blimey, I'd no idea so many dogs were so unwell.
> 
> Does anyone (seem to) know what causes colitis in dogs?


Ben caught, killed and ate a rabbit (in two bites) and has had Colitis ever since.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

JQL said:


> Woo Woo! Problem solved...
> 
> Chappie IS available in France they just don't call it Chappie :roll: It's called *Canigou Allege*.
> 
> I received an email from the makers of Chappie - Mars (don't they make chocies?) giving me the details. I was going to post it here but there's a bit at the bottom which says I can't make the email public. 8O


Knew I wasn't going mad :wink: time traveller.


----------

